# uid gid php fileupload per script



## hohegger (30. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin nun schon eine ganze Weile auf der Suche nach einer Lösung. Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen. Folgendes Problem stellt sich mir dar. 

Bei 1blu habe ich mir einen V-Server (Unlimited) mit open_SUSE 10.3 und PLESK 8.4.0 geholt. 
Habe mir da dann eine Domain eingerichtet und einen passenden FTP-User.

Mit dem Uploaf per FTP und dem Seitenaufruf übers Web funktioniert alles ganz rund. Sogar der Mailserver schein seine Dienste zu tun. 

Nun habe ich ein PHP-Script geschrieben mit welchem ich Bilder in ein Verzeichnis uploaden will. Das Uploadscript scheint auch seine Dienste zu verrichten. Mit print_r($_FILES); bekomme ich alle Angaben (tmp_name u.s.w.) sobald ich aber move_auploaded_file aufrufe gibt mir die funktion ein false zurück. 
Mit putty im verz. /tmp sehe ich auch keine Datei...

Mit einiger Suche bin ich dem Problem auch schon ein enig zu Leibe gerückt. Und zwar hat mir Plesk für den FTP-Upload einen User angelegt. wir nennen ihn einfach mal ftp_user. 

Folgendes gibt mir der befehl id aus. 
uid=10002(ftp_user) gid=2524(psacln) groups=2524(psacln),16(dailout),33(video)

nun habe ich testweise mal das Verzeichnis /tmp der Gruppe psacln und dem user ftp_user zugewiesen. Danach konnte ich mit mkdir("/tmp/test.upl"); auch das verzeichnis anlegen. (Konnte ich mit dem ursprünglichen User und Gruppe nicht) 
Interessanterweise wurde das neue Verzeichnis /tmp/test.upl dem User wwwrun und der Gruppe www zugewiesen. Ich denke so sollte es ja auch sein. 

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Welche Gruppe muss ich denn nun den User ftp_user zuordnen bzw. einbinden, damit ich ein fileupload erfolgreich inizieren kann? Bzw. dass move_uploaded_file kein false zurück gibt? 

Ich weiss ich habe das hier nun ein wenig kompliziert geschrieben, hoffe jedoch jemand ist in der Lage das Problem nachzuvollziehen und kann mir dann auch Hilfestellung geben. 

Danke schon einmal im Voraus. 

LG, Hohegger(Frank)


----------



## hohegger (9. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich denke diesen Thread kann man dicht machen. 

Danke aber trotzdem,


----------

